# Fry dying daily



## Bob19 (Mar 13, 2019)

I had about 28 mbuna cichlid fry in a breeders net in a different tank for awhile then I moved them to a 5g spare tank we had after my girlfriends betta died of some disease fairly quickly. The tank was decommissioned and cleaned out for about 3-4 days before I put the fry in it. Tank went all smooth for a few weeks then I had one death, two deaths and for the past week I'm averaging 1 a day and it's out of the blue. You can sit there watch them and 5 minutes later it seems like something has taken over the fish and they are swimming upside down doing multiple barrel rolls slamming into the sand, it looks sad when you are watching little fry and they look possessed trying to swim and breathe. Weirdest thing is they all looked healthy just before and even after (still colored and not bloated) but obviously they aren't. Now I guess is it possible that whatever killed the betta somehow survived somewhere in the tank and it's now taking over the fry? I've almost gave up because every time I come home I'm sucking 1-2 fry out of the tank.

Water parameters are all 0 that should be and I would say the nitrates are there as well. I do daily or every other day 50% wc, tanks sits around 78, fed twice a day with NLS fry starter. I've been dosing with paragaurd recently but they're still dying. Am thinking about using salt and hoping for the best before it's to late. Has anyone had an experience with this disease/parasite/whatever it could be? Or any recommendations for what to do to save them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Sounds like your tank has the disease from the Betta still. I don't suggest adding any medicine to the tank. Just see what happens.

For your next batch, buy yourself a hang-on breeder box.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post your actual test results using liquid regents for ammonia, nitrite, pH, nitrate.

I don't like breeder boxes in the main tank...with 28 fry they are crowded and I find the adult mbuna in the tank kill them right through the net.

If you are considering breeder boxes in a separate tank...you might still have the water issues.

This is not normal...except for calvus and cyp fry you can easily get 99% and even 100% survival rate for mbuna and other Malawi.

Did whatever killed the betta cause him/her to do barrel rolls as well?

Odd that it was OK for 1-2 weeks but I would try a 100% water change using the water from the main tank in the fry tank. This should work unless there is something other than water (filters, décor, etc.) in the new tank that was not in the established tank.


----------



## Bob19 (Mar 13, 2019)

The breeders net was in another juvenile tank for a couple weeks then they were moved over to the other tank. The betta showed similar traits when it was on its way out, the quick flashes and funky swimming upside down were the same yes. The only things other then water in the tank is 1 fake plant, 1 small rock and sand and none of them came from and established tank other then the media I have in one of those air driven sponge/media filters you can put your own media in the bottom.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can you put the remaining fry back in the breeder net/tank they were in before?

Sounds like it will take a while to bleach the tank/décor/filter/media of the sick tank. Toss the sponges.

I don't see much nitrate...is the tank cycled?


----------



## Bob19 (Mar 13, 2019)

I probably could put them back into the breeders net but it's being used by a 1.5" juvenile feather fin cat, that I'm kinda hesitant to put in the actual tank because there are two 1.5" and one 1" juvies in there I just don't want them picking and stressing him but I suppose he'll have to get used to it cuz once he's grown he'll be going in my main tank with the other mbunas.

Isn't there a good chance that if these fry are infected with something they will infect any other fish they go in with? Or should I throw them into a 5g pail until I can disinfect this tank fully? But don't have another means of filtration.

The filter was in a cycled tank for some 3 weeks before being moved so it should be cycled no? And if a guy is doin on average 25% wc a day will you see much nitrates?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like you are stuck with the current situation. The filter is cycled, but it has been in the sick tank and the bleach will kill all the beneficial bacteria.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Marina Hang-On Breeding Box : https://www.chewy.com/marina-hang-on-br ... /dp/131462

Very affordable and works great. The water parameters don't change so fry don't experience any shock. 100% isolation from grown fish.


----------

